# Niche, Sage DB and new ‘coffee corner’



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Got my Niche recently and also had the kitchen done with a little spot designed all for myself.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice, the sage machines look good in black imo


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Very impressive and I agree a black sage does look good, they compliment each other.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A great pairing - they work so well together visually


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That is not technically a corner. More of a coffee niche.

It's ok, I've already got my coat thanks!

(I am right though... haha!)

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Love it, I am looking at getting a sage and def think the black looks the best.


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

I recently discovered the Sage DB in Cranberry colour which is pretty epic. Very unusual but certainly will not be to everyones taste! I like the black more than silver.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

love your setup, I have the sage barista express in Black I think its much nicer than the stainless.

Now that is a setup for me to aspire to a year or two down the line.


----------



## ed_mcdill (Nov 9, 2018)

Niches everywhere, don't really seem to be niche any more!


----------

